# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  هل تخلع النقاب ، لأنه يعيقها في حركتها ، ولا تشعر أنها تلبسه لله ؟!

## أم أروى المكية

هل تخلع النقاب ، لأنه يعيقها في حركتها ، ولا تشعر أنها تلبسه لله ؟!
أنا  ملتزمة بلبس الإسلام ، الإسدال ، والنقاب ، سؤالي هو : أني أعلم أن النقاب  أمر يختلف فيه العلماء في أنه فرض أو سنَّة ، أنا ألبسه منذ تسعة شهور ،  ولكنه يعيقني في الحركة كثيراً ، ولكني طول هذه المدة حاولت أن أجعل نفسي  تأخذ عليه كثيراً حتى لا أرجع في هذه الخطوة ، لله ، وحتى يوفقني الله دنيا  وآخرة ، ولكنه يضايقني كثيراً في التنفس ، فأنا أتنفس دائماً زفيراً  خارجاً من فمي ، أو من أنفى ، وفي السفر للدراسة يكون الجو حارّاً أغلب  السنة الدراسية ، فأنا أسافر مائة كيلو كل يوم ، غير المعهد الآخر الذي  أدرس فيه مساءً ، فيعيقني في النفس ، ولا أعرف أن أكتب منه ؛ فإنه يتعبني  كثيراً عندما أكتب ، وعند النظر في المحاضرات ، وأنا دائماً لا ألبس القفاز  ؛ لأني لا أعرف أكتب به ، ولا آكل به في السفر ، وإن المعهدين دراستهم  عملي فأنا أنوي أن أترك النقاب ، ولكني أخاف أن يعاقبني الله ، ولكني أرجو  من الله أن يسامحني عليه ، ويبدلني بطاعته ، والتقرب إليه في شيء آخر أفضل ،  فماذا أفعل ؟ مع العلم أنه أتعبني كثيراً ، ولا أريده ، فأنا الآن تعبت من  كثرة إرغام نفسي على طاعتي لله فيه ؛ لأنه يعيقني حركيّاً كثيراً ،  ويضايقني في التنفس ، فأغلب الوقت أكون فيه عصبية بسبب عدم التنفس بطريقة  صحيحة ، فأخرج غضبي على أصحابي ! فهل حرام عليَّ أخلعه لأنتبه لدراستي لأنه  يعيقني في النظر غير أنى طول الوقت أحس أني لا ألبسه لله فقط ، ولكن يوجد  داخلي نية لأتزوج من خلاله بشخص ملتزم ، وهكذا فلن آخذ عليه الثواب فماذا  أفعل ؟ فأنا أخاف أن أخلعه ويعاقبني الله فماذا أفعل ؟ وهل الله سوف يغضب  عليَّ ولا يوفقني أم سيسامحني وسيوفقني في شيء أفضل ؟ لأني أخاف .  آسفة على الإطالة .                                                           الحمد لله
أولاً: 
اعلمي – يا أمة الله – أن للشيطان مداخل على ابن آدم متنوعة ، وليس من همٍّ لإبليس  إلا إغواء الناس ، وإيقاعهم في مخالفة أمر ربهم تعالى ، فاحذري كيده ، وإياك أن  تقعي في حبائله ، ومن ذلك : إيهامك أن لبسك للنقاب ليس لله تعالى ! وأن عليك خلعه !  وهذا كله من تلبيسه ومكره ، فكيف تصدقينه في وسوسته أن لبسك للنقاب ليس لله ؟! وهذا  يعني أن خلعك له سيكون لله ! فهل رأيت شبهة أسقط من هذه ؟! فكان عليك التفكير في  النتيجة ، وليس في الفعل وحده ؛ لأنه إن كان الستر والحجاب هو لغير الله : فإن  عدمهما هو لله ! وهذا ما لا يمكن أن يفوت على مسلم يعلم ما يحب ربه وما يُسخطه ،  فلا تلتفتي لمكر الشيطان ، ولا تصغي له سمعاً . 
ثم ما العيب في أن تطلبي زوجا صالحا ، وأن تهيئي نفسك لذلك ، فالطيور على أشكالها  تقع ، والطيبات للطيبين والطيبون للطيبات ، فإن أوهمك ذلك ، أو افترضنا أنك لبستيه  في أول الأمر بهذه النية ، فاجتهدي الآن على أن تصححي نيتك وتجعليها لله ، ولا يضرك  كيد الشيطان ووسواسه . 
واعلمي أن الكتاب والسنَّة قد دلاَّ على وجوب تغطية وجهك وكفيك أمام الأجانب .

ثانياً:
بخصوص تأثير لبس النقاب على صحتك وتنفسك : فيمكنك معالجة هذه المسألة إما بعلاج  نفسك إن كان السبب هو مرض عندك ، ويمكنك معالجتها بلبس غطاء للوجه يكون فضفاضاً  واسعاً لا يؤثر على تنفسك عند لبسه ، ولا تظنين أن الإسلام يشرِّع ما فيه ضرر ومشقة  بالغة على المكلَّف ، ولكِ أن تستعيني بأخواتك المنتقبات المحجبات لدلالتك على  لباس يستر وجهك مع عدم مشقة وحرج ، أو يدلونك على طريقة لبس نقابك بما لا يؤثر على  بدنك ، ولا تجعلي هذا الأمر سبباً لخلعك له ، ولا سبيلاً للتخلص من سترك لوجهك  والالتزام بما أمرك به ربك تعالى .

والله أعلم .

http://islamqa.info/ar/108097

----------

